# New 2015 Masks that are now in stock.



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

The Corn Harvester
Price: $49.99
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2015-Co...805?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8a2e8fd


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Albino Corn Harvester
Price: $49.99
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2015-Al...176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf9465660


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

The Ferryman
Price: $49.99
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2015-Fe...078?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b119eab06


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Albino Corn Runner
Price: $49.99
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2015-Al...204?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8a2bf94


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

All of the above are latex masks with attached burlap hood. To keep up to date on all new products as soon as they are out make sure to follow us on facebook and don't hesitate to pester a minion if you have any questions.

Facebook Link: https://www.facebook.com/LordGrimleysManor?ref=bookmarks
Email: [email protected]


----------

